# Celebrity's sent back to the 1800's



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think I've seen this anywhere before. So this is a pretty simple game, you say a celebrity that you would think would be funny if we sen't the back into the closed minded times of the 1800's and type a person from the time's reaction. For example, Justin Bieber: What gender did you say you where?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Madonna: Holy buckets, what are those pointy cones thingys on your upper body?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Little Wayne...is them train tracks on your tooths? You crazy, errrr, or somethin?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickey Mouse - Get down off that chair and get it before it gets away


----------

